# changer firmware iPod



## gued02 (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
Je possède un iPod vidéo 30Go et je voulais savoir s'il était possible de changer le firmware de mon iPod pour profiter de la nouvelle présentation (Genius ... ) ?


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

NOn il faut attendre que Apple met à jour les firware...


----------

